# Saugpumpe - welche



## HJarausch (18. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen kleinen Teich und einen kleinen Wasserlauf mit ca. 1,50 m Höhenunterschied.
Bis jetzt habe ich eine Tauchpumpe verwendet. Leider ist es sehr umständlich, diese im Herbst
"an Land" zu holen. Dafür bin ich jetzt schon zweimal 'bestaft' worden - die Pumpe hat den
Winter-Frost nicht überstanden.
Daher möchte ich jetzt eine Pumpe installieren, die das Wasser eben diese 1,50m hoch
ansaugen kann, damit ich sie außerhalb des Teiches direkt neben den Filter platzieren kann.
Dort ließe sie sich leicht im Herbst abbauen und im Haus überwintern.

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für solch eine Pumpe?
Vielen Dank,
Helmut.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Hallo,

kurze Frage, was hattest du denn für eine Tauchpumpe? Wenn es eine Schmutzwasserpumpe aus dem Baumarkt war ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass die nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt. Hatte selber Jahre lang solche Pumpen im Einsatz mit dem Ergebnis das bald jedes Jahr eine neue fällig war, da die nicht für einen längeren Betrieb am Stück ausgelegt sind, von den Stromkosten mal ganz abgesehen. 
Seit zwei Jahren ist jetzt eine noname Teichpumpe im Einsatz und bisher bin ich voll zufrieden. Bei mir bleibt die Pumpe den Winter über im Teich. Wenn man sie raus nimmt sollte man darauf achten sie in einem Eimer mit Wasser zu lagern, da sonst ganz schnell die Dichtungen spröde werden und die Pumpe damit undicht wird. 
Eine Saugpumpe lohnt sich bei dir meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die meisten sind für große Volumenströme ausgelegt und zudem nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## HJarausch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Danke.

Ja, ich hatte eine Tauchpumpe aus dem Baumarkt.
Jedoch befürchte ich, dass mein (zu kleiner) Teich bei tagelangem, harten Frost komplett
zufriert. Ich weiß nicht, ob eine teurere Pumpe dies aushält.

Helmut.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Hallo,

naja teuer muss sie ja nicht sein. Wie gesagt ich habe auch eine noname in Betrieb und die Saugpumpen liegen da preislich noch einiges drüber. Wenn ich meine Pumpe zur Reinigung aus dem Teich haben möchte muss ich nur am Schlauch ziehen. 
Wie liegt der Schlauch und die Pumpe denn bei dir? Normalerweise kommt man doch immer irgendwie dran.


----------



## HJarausch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Ich habe leider nur ein sehr kurzes Schlauchstück, dass sofort (unter Wasser) in die Erde
geht, wo es unterirdisch zum oberen Ende des Bachlaufes führt. Ich muss daher zwei massive Balken über den Teich legen, auf die ich mich hinlege und so gerade an die Schlauchmutter komme, um die Pumpe zu lösen - wirklich nicht lustig.

Helmut.


----------



## Nori (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Einen Schlauch kann man doch verlängern - anderenfalls gibt es Pumpen (wie z.B. Laguna) die haben Schnellverschlüsse, die mit einem Handgriff zu lösen sind und auch wieder aufzustecken gehen.
Oder man denkt über die Anschaffung eines Neoprenanzugs nach .......
Einige meiner Pumpen liegen das ganze Jahr im Teich - eine sogar nur auf ca. 60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche - da gabs noch nie Frostprobleme.
...oder die Leitung zum Bachlauf an geeigneter Stelle unterbrechen (auf Wasseroberflächenniveau Leitung freilegen) Pumpe (die zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist) dazwischenbauen und dann mit der Druckseite die Höhendifferenz überbrücken.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Wackenmaniac (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Würd ich auch so machen wie Nori das vorgeschlagen hat. Einfach den Schlauch mit einer Tülle verlängern und das möglichst so legen dass du einfach dran kommst. 
Hätte auch Angst um meine Pumpe wenn die im Winter einfrieren würde, deshalb versteh ich schon warum du die Pumpe raus haben willst.
Noch eine ganz andere Frage: Was für eine Förderleistung braucht eigentlich dein Bachlauf?


----------



## Nikolai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Hallo Stephan,
selbstansaugende Pumpen sind für Deine Anwendung nicht sinnvoll, bzw. Energievernichtungsmaschinen und in der Anschaffung und im Verschleiß teuer.
Selbstansaugende Pumpen haben speziell geformte Flügel, die selbst in Luft einen Unterdruck aufbauen können. Das bedeutet aber, dass sie mit Wasser auch einen hohen Druck erzeugen. Da Dein Auslauf ja ungefähr in Pumpenhöhe wäre, müßtest Du den mit viel Energie erzeugten Druck vernichten. Zusätzlich haben selbstansaugende Pumpen gewöhnlich eine aufwändige Dichtung zwischen Welle und Pumpenkörper. Diese Dichtungen reagieren sehr empfindlich auf verschmutztes Wasser. Sie werden schnell Luftdurchlässig und die Ansaughöhe nimmt rapide ab. 
Für Teiche sind eigentlich nur vollgekapselte Spaltpolmotorpumpen zu empfehlen.
Eine Alternative ist eine trockene Aufstellung einer "normalen" Pumpe unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. 
Bei fachgerechter Montage tut es dann auch eine Laugenpumpe aus einer WaschmaschineIn. In meinem Brunnen mit eisenhaltigem Wasser gingen die billigen Baumarktpumpen auch regelmäßig defekt. Ich habe jetzt gezielt nach einer billigen Pumpe gesucht, mit einer Garantie von 5 Jahren und tatsächlich auch eine gefunden. Wenn diese innerhalb der 5 Jahre defekt geht, hole ich mir kostenlos eine Neue.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Wackenmaniac (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Hallo Nikolai,

meinereiner sucht nicht nach der Pumpe sondern Helmut 

Nichtsdestotrotz würd ich auch zu einer "normalen" Teichpumpe raten und die Anschlüsse bzw. den Schlauch so verändern, dass man die einfach zum Winter aus dem Teich angeln kann. 

Trockenaufstellung ist natürlich die elegantere Variante, allerdings muss man da auch immer schauen was man für einen baulichen Aufwand, bei bestehender Anlage, betreiben muss und ob sich das für einen lohnt.


----------



## Nikolai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Sorry Stephan, habe mich da vertan. Ich meinte natütlich Helmut.
Ja die Trockenaufstellung ist mit Vorsicht zu sehen. Ein trockener Pumpenschacht könnte "absaufen".
Ich habe einen Hochteich und benötige deshalb nur einen Berührungs- und Regenschutz.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## HJarausch (19. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Danke für all Eure Hilfestellungen.
Ich werde wohl Euerem Rat folgen.

Ein kleines Problem: die Pumpe liegt 1,5m vom Teichrand entfernt, ca. 60cm tief.
Da muss ich wohl einen längeren Schlauch irgendwie in Ufernähe bringen.
(und ein Neopren-Anzug ist wohl noch teurer)

Kann jemand solche Pumpe (mit, wie erwähnt, 5 Jahren Garantie) empfehlen?


Danke,
Helmut.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Eine mit fünf Jahren kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, da meine nur 3 Jahre hat 
Also bei mir ist das die Superfish PondEco. Da gibts verschiedene Modelle deshalb wäre es erstmal wichtig zu wissen wieviel Pumpenleistung du überhaupt für deinen Bachlauf brauchst. Wieviel hat denn deine alte Pumpe geschaufelt?


----------



## Nikolai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Saugpumpe - welche*

Hallo Helmut,
in Baumärkten wird eine Vielzahl von Pumpen verschiedener Hersteller angeboten. Jede Baumarktkette hat neben den Markenherstellern meist noch eine eigene Hausmarke. Oft wird auch mit einer Garantie von 5 Jahren geworben. Wer suchet der findet.
Ich bin bei Max Bahr fündig geworden. Markenname "Max Bahr".

Gruß Nikolai


----------

